# What the most expensive shooter you Dream of having?



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

So if money was not an option tomorrow, what slingshot would you buy? 

I have got to go with one of the Aximo Town and country series. Think it goes for about $350. Too bad it has been archived...and I'm broke


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I would have to agree with you. Most dream of having a custom flippinout slingshot made by Nathan. One does not simply get as many SOTM awards as Nathan without having their slingshots wanted so much.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

One of magpies pfs. Reasonably priced for the beautiful worm he does and hours he must put into them.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful work ### damn auto correct yet again


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have them I own 6 SPS'S with Jim making me #7 right now. The only slingshots I really shoot any more. Even though I have a really large collection.????


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I dream of having a slingshot made with Tritium inside it. I'm sure Can-Opener could design something that would be fitting of a Tritium Slingshot.

Tritium

Explosive isotope makes watches hands glow - *PRICE: $30,000/gram*

If the hands on your watch glow In the dark, you own a tiny bit of the radioactive isotope tritium. A superheavy type of hydrogen made in nuclear reactors, tritium is also a key component of hydrogen bombs. But there's no need to get rid of your watch - because its beta rays are too weak to penetrate human skin by themselves, tritium is only a health hazard if it is inhaled or swallowed.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I would have a hard time choosing between a mad laminate from Nathan, a mad metal from Randy, or a mad laminate from LW.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I would have to choose SPS ever since I tried looped tubes. Seeing MJ shoot his SPS made me want to try it now I'm hooked on looped tubes


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> I dream of having a slingshot made with Tritium inside it. I'm sure Can-Opener could design something that would be fitting of a Tritium Slingshot. Tritium
> Explosive isotope makes watches hands glow - *PRICE: $30,000/gram*
> If the hands on your watch glow In the dark, you own a tiny bit of the radioactive isotope tritium. A superheavy type of hydrogen made in nuclear reactors, tritium is also a key component of hydrogen bombs. But there's no need to get rid of your watch - because its beta rays are too weak to penetrate human skin by themselves, tritium is only a health hazard if it is inhaled or swallowed.


Have you ever read the book or seen the movie The Nuclear Boy scout? Really good true story movie of a boy scout that successfully biulds his own nuclear reactor and how it almost melts down in his backyard hometown. A must see


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

But a magpie is also on my list


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll tell ya , Nathan's shooters r worth every penny. Quite frankly I'm surprised they're as low prices as they are. Yes it's a lot of money but cons widening the craftsmanship , time, materials, and over all "genuiseness" and ingenuity and unbelievable talent that goes into them. They cud easily go for more $. How do ya put a price on something that's completely priceless . Nathan changed the game for everybody. I have sps and custom FlippinOut . I love them all. It's crazy what some if you guys are capable of. Absolutely awe inspiring art.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

A Maxim EDC. man I would love one of those. Nathan tells me they're a pain to make and when they do appear they're sold out within minutes.

Ben


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

its always a biil hays costom scorpion. g10core with some wood scales ahhhghhh got to have one.. the best part of it is that i hold slingshot with my right hand. and i think not many makers do a right hand hold slinghots


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

filipino_saltik said:


> its always a biil hays costom scorpion. g10core with some wood scales ahhhghhh got to have one.. the best part of it is that i hold slingshot with my right hand. and i think not many makers do a right hand hold slinghots


Yeah I'm right hand hold too. I would love a G10 S.E.R.E come to think of it as well. I'm loving the G10 Seal Sniper, it's my go to slingshot.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

For me it would be a Bill Hays Scorpion just like this


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I dream of having a slingshot made with Tritium inside it. I'm sure Can-Opener could design something that would be fitting of a Tritium Slingshot.
> 
> Tritium
> 
> ...


Tritium vials aren't that expensive, I have a few left over from a multitool project. Hmm.....sounds like a jumping off point!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The one that fits like a glove where you almost forget you are holding it. I'm not much on the beauty of the slingshot. For instance my slim ranger, nice shooter and good finish but still an EDC. If I bought one of the many beautiful slingshots that are being made it would set in a glass case so I wouldn't scratch it. I did get to hold an SPS, and whoa!!!!!!!!!!! nice weight and balance. Thanks for this subject, keep me coming, it got me thinking


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get excited about any new slingshot. With me it is the very unusual old ones like one of the old cast iron slingshot rifles. I have only seen 3 and could not afford any of them. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is two pictures of a cast iron slingshot rifle in my file. It was on eBay a couple of years ago I think. -- Tex


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That is truly interesting


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir? do you have any specs on how that works?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is two pictures of a cast iron slingshot rifle in my file. It was on eBay a couple of years ago I think. -- Tex


 Wow Bill, I've never even heard of one of those! Cool!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Probably a custom bill hays sling shot for me


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I appreciate it guys, but you should know... My tastes are a little different than some (maybe most) just a good comfortable shooter that fits in the pocket well and allows me to hit the mark... that's what I really like, if it looks cool that's nice too.. but if it's to fancy I have a hard time even wanting to use it.... don't get me wrong, I do have a few shelf queens... but I like the users much much more.

Consequently the majority of my efforts are directed towards making better users... not in making fancy laminated pieces that'll occupy someone's shelf in their closet because they're afraid of messing them up.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think He sells them, but I'd still love a torsten original


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Bill Hays, I do agree with you and the sport must continue to progress. -- Tex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

How bout a Rufus Hussey Magnum #1. If we are dreaming, let's dream big.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

The seal black ballistic g10 model from pocket predator. Tough looking little bugger


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

August West said:


> How bout a Rufus Hussey Magnum #1. If we are dreaming, let's dream big.


 Heard that!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

um mines is in my pocket 24/7 my bill hays canvas micarta scorpion cheers boys dreams come true


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd love to own a Aliminium gamekeeper Chunky milbro mk1 its just getting it casted


----------

